# News on Iron Range #2?



## Sabireley (Feb 2, 2005)

News on Iron Range #2?
Thanks!


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Qualifying callbacks to the 2nd series

Callbacks to Q LB:
2,5,6,7,9,11,12,13,17,18,
19,20,23,24,25,26,27,28,29,30,31

21 total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Qualifying callbacks to the 3rd series

2,6,7,9,12,13,17,18,19,23,
25,27,28,29,30,31

16 total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Qualifying callbacks to the last series

9,12,17,18,19,23,25,27,28,29,31

11 total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open I heard has about 11 dogs left to run in the morning


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Qualifying results

1st #31 Kaylee H/Springer O/Robert & Mary Ellen Owens
2nd #28 Lola H/ Smith O/Barry Nelson
3rd #23 Mila H/Springer O/Wendi Mattinen
4th #12 Tax O/H Ida Richards
RJ #19 Helgoth
Jam #18 Avant

Congrats to All!!


----------



## Rainmaker (Feb 27, 2005)

Congratulations Team Dynamic, owners Bob Owens and Wendi Mattinen on Kaylee's Qual win & Mila's 3rd!
Thanks for the reports, Brenda, as always.


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open callbacks to the 2nd series 

1,2,3,10,11,13,14,17,23,25,26,28,30,33,36,38,39,43,48,52,55,64,79

23 dogs total


----------



## Sabireley (Feb 2, 2005)

Judges are in control. Thanks Brenda!


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Derby callbacks to the 2nd series

1,3,4,5,7,8,9,10,11,12,14,15,17,19,20,21,22,23,24,25

20 total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open callbacks to the waterblind 
1,2,11,13,14,23,25,26,33,36,38,39,43,48,55,64

16 total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open callbacks to the last series
1,2,23,25,26,33,36,38,39,55,64

11 total

They are done for today


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Derby callbacks to the 3rd series

3,4,5,7,8,9,10,11,12,14,15,21,22,23,24,25

16 Total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur callbacks to the waterblind

2,7,8,9,10,11,13,14,15,17,19,20,24,25,26,31,32,34,37,38,39,41,42,51,52,53,57

27 total


----------



## C Torinus (Jun 19, 2010)

Add 40 to Amateur callbacks for water blind.


----------



## Raymond Little (Aug 2, 2006)

Congrats to Rob Garrison/Clay Bridges and Shaquilla Oneala for the derby first.


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur callbacks to the last series

2,8,17,19,24,31,34,40,41,42,52,57

12 total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open Results

1st-#25 Maggie H/Chris Ledford O/Jesse Kent
2nd-#36 Moon H/Dave Smith O/Dennis Bath
3rd-#39 Windy O/H Ken Neil
4th-#64 Deets H/Ty Rorem O/Penny Youngblood
RJ-#23 King O/H Mark Medford

Jams- 26,33,55

Congrats to All!


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Derby Results

1st-#8 Keela O/H Clay Bridges or Rob Garrison
2nd-#12 Reina H/Dave Smith O/Dave Opseth
3rd-#15 Newt H/Tim Springer O/Tom,Lynn & Adam Lane
4th-#21 Dailey O/H Jeff Lyons

RJ-#3 Vision O/H Gary McIlwain
JAMS- 9,11,14

Congrats to All!!


----------



## Charles C. (Nov 5, 2004)

Congrats to Clay Bridges on the derby win!


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

All I can report about the Amateur is that Jim Hurst got 1st with Jazz and Mark Medford got 2nd with Mollie. Sorry I don't have the rest of the placements


----------



## Brandon Bromley (Dec 21, 2006)

Way to go Keela on WINNING her first Derby! Congrats Rob Garrison and Clay!


----------

